# Panic over HPT



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I've got myself in a state.  I had one HPT left in the cupboard and I wanted to get rid of it so decided to pee on it after holding my bladder for a couple of hours.

I'm 9 weeks pregnant so expected it to be really dark but it was fainter than the ones I did when I found out I was pregnant.  I had a scan a week ago and all was okay.

I guess this and the lack of sickness gets me really worried.

Please advise me should it be faint.

Love Mel xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

A line is a line....does not matter how light or dark it is.

Symptoms vary between individuals..

Jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jan its just at 9 weeks I would expect a great fat dark line not one lighter than the ones I did at the end of 2ww.

Love Mel xx


----------

